# Torqued Knee



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Where does the knee hurt?

I actually got taken out getting off a chairlift and twist my left knee (I ride goofy so it wasnt attached), Now im out for a month to two months. Anyways, Ive twisted some of my patella ligaments, above and below the knee cap.

Go to a doc, get a referral for physio or something. Knee problems can only get worse, if you got a torn meniscus that can be pretty bad manggg.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Only way a brace is going to impede you is if you do some weird acrobatic move that I'm not aware of... I'm goofy and wear a sports brace on my left knee... because I had some weird ass disease Oshgoodslaughters or some shit.. so it's fucked up... but I do japans and shit with no worries.


----------

